# iWork: Keynote '09 -> No SWF Export



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I didn't use SWF export in the '08 version, but I just read, and confirmed myself, that the '09 version of Keynote has dropped SWF as an export option.

Odd, eh?

M


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

It's a bit odd that they'd drop it, but at the same time, the only use for it would be in a website scenario, where a QuickTime video would do just as well.


----------

